# Geraniumbank - OD



## ErnstG (Apr 4, 2015)

Ein kleiner Bauernhof und eine fleißige Bäuerin, die den Blumenschmuck
um das Haus liebt. Hier eine Geranien-Ausstellung.

A small farm and a hardworking peasant woman who loves the floral
decoration around the house. Here is an geraniums exhibition.

Format / Size: 35 x 50 cm
Papier / Paper: Canson fine face 250 gr
Farben / Colors: gemischte Marken/mixed brands
ID = Indoor / OD = Outdoor, plein air

Ernst


----------



## Melody Jeoulex (Apr 29, 2015)

I really love your watercolor paintings. So relaxing to look at.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I love the geraniums. You are so good at watercolor. Your paintings are a joy to look at.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Not much work involved to find a German that loves flowers! One of the many things I loved about Germany was the flowers EVERYWHERE! Every spare inch had something growing in it. Just beautiful.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Excellent work Ernst.. well done


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

I agree with everyone else, your watercolors are excellent!


----------

